

The Adobe/Apple Flame war - anderzole
http://www.mondaynote.com/2010/04/11/the-adobe-apple-flame-war/

======
Terretta
Jean-Louis Gassée (born March 1944 in Paris, France) was an executive at Apple
Computer from 1981 to 1990. He is most famous for founding Be Inc., creators
of the BeOS computer operating system. After leaving Be, he became Chairman of
PalmSource, Inc. in November, 2004.

